# Any good drum& bass nights going on in Bristol tonight?



## kalidarkone (Apr 4, 2009)

If so where?

Feeling revived and me long time no see ol mate is down.


----------



## Callie (Apr 4, 2009)

sounds like you've had a second wind 

all I can say is there MUST be a decent drum and bass night on in Bristol... you just have to find it!


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 4, 2009)

Callie said:


> sounds like you've had a second wind
> 
> all I can say is there MUST be a decent drum and bass night on in Bristol... you just have to find it!



Yeah just needed a good long kip and no pressure to get up!!


----------



## Callie (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I hope you find somewhere excellent to go and that you have a super evening


----------



## JTG (Apr 6, 2009)

For future reference, I usually find walking around Stokes Croft/Cheltenham Road provides me with enough sightings of posters to have a choice of dnb nights


----------



## Callie (Apr 6, 2009)

are they any cop though jittug? that is the question!


----------



## JTG (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes. They all play dnb, they are in Bristol, what's not to like?


----------



## Riklet (Apr 6, 2009)

I would be more surprised if you _couldn't_ find a DnB/dubstep night in Bristol at the moment; certainly at the weekend, and more often than not most of the week during "term time".  Black Swan? Lakota? Syndicate? Thekla? Almost every other club is gona be playing a few decent tracks, and some quality acts are always performing; Klute, Black Sun Empire etc etc.

Best bet for specific stuff going on in the near future would be looking on some dnb forums though; Bristol always seems to have tons of events lined up.


----------



## danfb (Apr 7, 2009)

should have gone to the blue mountain, there was an amazing night with dreadzone there, was excellent!


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 8, 2009)

danfb said:


> should have gone to the blue mountain, there was an amazing night with dreadzone there, was excellent!



I did!  yeah it was alright- to be honest I prefer more of a mix of music. I enjoyed watching pilled up men doing marshall arts dancing!


----------



## JTG (Apr 9, 2009)

That was the one Blackout played at wasn't it? They're awesome 

Congo Natty on at Clockwork this weekend


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 10, 2009)

Some bloke trod on my foot though-I thought it was alright till on Monday it hurt and was swollen- still hurts and I got a sexy old lady stretchy tubey bandage


----------



## danfb (Apr 30, 2009)

yeh it was a good night i thought.. next ones at lakota so hopefully shouldnt be so rammed!! yeh blackout were on fire!


----------



## Zaskar (May 4, 2009)

Oxymoronic if you ask me.


----------



## JTG (May 4, 2009)

we weren't, but cheers anyway


----------

